# The old red barn



## samhodde (Mar 15, 2013)

Took this shot of the old red barn the other day as the sun was setting. Did a bit of post processing in Lightroom 4, but not much, I'm a fan of using as much of the in camera image as I can.

What other adjustments would you make? Any feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## pierceography (Mar 15, 2013)

Hmmmm... Just my personal opinion, so please take it with a grain of salt. But overall, this image is fairly uninteresting. The sky is lacking of any detail (not your fault, obviously), so I wouldn't worry so much about keeping the exposure there and try to boost the exposure in the barn. And while I realize you mentioned you're not a fan of PP, I would add a gradient to the sky to keep it from blowing out if you do attempt to boost the exposure of the barn.

Increasing the contrast couldn't hurt either, since the image feels a bit flat to me.

Just my $0.02.


----------

